# culo / trasero / pompis / nalgas / cola



## DonManuel_CH

Hola!
Quisiera saber cuál de estas cuatro palabras es la menos vulgar, que se puede usar en la lengua cotidiana.

_culo, trasero, pompis y nalgas_

Disculpan si algunas suenan vulgar.

Manuel


----------



## mirx

DonManuel_CH said:


> Hola!
> Quisiera saber cuál de estas cuatro palabras es la menos vulgar, que se puede usar en la lengua cotidiana.
> 
> _culo, trasero, pompis y nalgas_
> 
> Disculpan si algunas suenan vulgar.
> 
> Manuel


 

En España culo, 

En México pompis, si lo dices en un público con niños o ancianos o personas que no conces bien. En tu casa con tus hermanos, y padres dices "nalgas". Con tus amigos hombres dices "culo".

Si la mujer es tu novia o tienes mucha confianza puedes decir. Me gustan tus pompas (se oye chido), me gustan tus nalgas (se oye seco o quizá un poco vulgar), me gusta tu culo (se oye como en un modo juguetón y lujurioso).


----------



## Zalacaín

hola
En mi opinión la menos vulgar es nalgas. También podrías utilizar trasero. "pompis" es tremendamente cursi.


----------



## forgues

Hola!

De acuerdo con Zalacaín


----------



## Marlotta

¿Y "culete"? ¿Se puede utilizar también?


----------



## Argónida

"Culete" es muy cursi también. Lo más normal aquí "culo".


----------



## Jellby

"Nalgas" o "glúteo" son palabras formales o técnicas, se pueden usar sin miedo en cualquier ocasión, aunque a lo mejor tus amigos se ríen de ti por pedante.

"Trasero" y "pompis" son, creo, más cursis (sobre todo la segunda), se pueden usar en general con desconocidos, pero pueden causar más risa.

"Culo" es a la vez la más grosera y la más coloquial, muchas veces depende de la entonación o la intención. Depende de las familias, pero no creo que haya problemas por usarla en muchas, incluso donde no se usan otras palabras malsonantes. Además frases como "mueve el culo" o "te pesa el culo" suelen estar al orden del día en toda conversación coloquial.


----------



## forgues

No sé en qué situación o contexto lo quieres usar. Pero, a tu pregunta (cuál es la menos vulgar), si vienes a Argentina, aplica el consejo del hilo #3.

Saludos


----------



## margaritan20

Hola tambien puedes decir jopo aca en Colombia decimos asi y todo bien.Cuando una mujer tenga muy grandes las nalgas puedes decir "esa vieja tiene que culo de jopo"


----------



## lacoba

Hola,
Si bien es cierto que en Colombia se dice Culo o Jopo... a las nalgas o al trasero o a las pompis, es un termino muy fuerte.

Un orden posible es:
- Pompis 
- Nalgas
- Culo

Trasero es un termino medio.


----------



## Berenguer

Zalacaín said:


> hola
> En mi opinión la menos vulgar es nalgas. También podrías utilizar trasero. "pompis" es tremendamente cursi.


De acuerdo con esto. 
De todas formas estamos en lo de siempre, el contexto. 
Si uno quiere decir, "me duele el culo" (me he caído al suelo y al levantarme lo digo) no dice "me duelen las nalgas" (aunque sea la menos vulgar y lo diga delante de la familia de la novia), diría más bien "me duele el trasero" (si se corta y no se atreve a hablar normal), o si es una persona sin complejos "me duele el culo" (que es una palabra muy castellana y creo que nada ofensiva). Y por supuesto, si soy el padre de la chica y dice "me duele el pompis" le meto una patada en el idem por cursi. 
Así que, para no fallar nunca, yo diría y digo siempre culo, que es el término más científico, y si a alguien le molesta, es que es muy muy muy muy cursi.


----------



## QuienSea

Saludos!

Que "thread" más interesante y útil!  Estoy de acuerdo con este orden:
1) pompis (casi nadie se ofenderia con eso)
2) trasero
3) nalgas
4) culo (el más "ofensivo" de este grupo.)

Ahora que, aquí hay un par más, para cubrir una gama mas amplia:

 bullarengue  (puede ofender un poco; se usa más para mujeres.)
cachas  (ofende muy poco)
 cachetes   (ofende muy poco) 
  cola   (ofende muy poco)
  fundillo   (ofende muy poco)
  lo de abajo   (ofende muy poco)
  pandero  (puede ofender un poco)
popa   (ofende muy poco)
  poto   (ofende muy poco)
  rabo    (ofende muy poco)
  retaguardia  (ofende muy poco)
silla (ofende aun menos que pompis.)

Habiendo dicho eso, estoy de acuerdo que el contexto y con quien se hable afecta como se percibe.  Aun "silla" o "pompis" puede ser muy vulgar si se usase, por ejemplo, en "te voy a coger por el pompis y dártelo..."

Es interesante notar que de todos estos términos, solo culo se usa comúnmente para connotaciones adicionales de tamaño, efecto estético, etc.  Por ejemplo: culote, culaso, culito, etc.


----------



## replicante

Estoy de acuerdo con Jellby. La más usada es, sin duda, culo.
Su vulgaridad depende de la entonación e intención. Yo la uso en casa de mi novio, y él la usa en mi casa (desde el primer día). A mí nunca se me ocurriría decir 'me duele el trasero' , 'me he hecho daño en el trasero' o 'te has manchado el trasero'.
Otra cosa es, claro, decir 'Vete a tomar por culo' o  'te lo puedes meter por el culo'.
Nalgas o glúteos es un poco médico, no se emplea en el oral.
Pompis lo dicen las cursis, y quedan mucho peor que si dijeran 'trasero' o 'culo'.
'Trasero' es un eufemismo y también es un poco cursi, no tanto como 'pompis' (esta última palabra debe ser evitada por cursi y tonta).


----------



## Crisipo de Soli

Hola a todos:


Sólo una pequeña aclaración. En estricta lógica la palabra *glúteo* y el vocablo *nalga* *no son sinónimos* pues anatómicamente hablando cada *nalga* está conformada por varios músculos entre los cuales se encuentran tres que reciben el nombre de *glúteo*, a saber: *el glúteo mayor*,* el glúteo mediano *y* el glúteo menor*. Así pues lo correcto es el decir que *los glúteos son parte de la nalga*. Creo que la costumbre de llamarle también *glúteo* a la *nalga* se deriva del hecho de que el músculo más externo y de mayor volumen de la *nalga* es el músculo conocido como *el glúteo mayor*.


Hasta luego.


----------



## BETOREYES

Para mi la palabra culo no tiene nada de malsonante ni fuerte ni ofensiva. Que sea muy coloquial es otra cosa. De hecho recuerdo que mi madre, mis tias y abuelas me gritaban cuando me subía a los árboles: "¡culicagado! cuidado te quebrás el culo", y puedo asegurarles que vengo de una familia  de buenos modales.

Creo que tanto culo como nalga(s) se pueden usar para formar frases muy ofensivas y del mismo calibre. Por ejemplo, un insulto muy fuerte en Medellín puede ser :"vos sos un carenalga", o "ese tipo es un ponenalga"


----------



## Kalimeros

Creo que culo debe ser la más extendida, y como se ha dicho, el grado de  vulgaridad depende del contexto. Aquí es muy común escuchar, incluso de personas que no suelen emitir palabrotas, que alguien es "culo inquieto", para indicar que no se queda quieto un momento, constantemente está haciendo algo.

También tiene una cierta popularidad "traste", que como todas las demás es un eufemismo por "culo". También se usa, pero mucho menos "las cachas", queriendo significar "las nalgas" por analogía con las cachas de un revólver. Nada que ver con el significado de "ser un cachas" en España.

También se usa, sobre todo para enseñarle a los niños a ser pacatos desde pequeñitos, el término "cola", que algunas mujeres utilizan también para referir a la vulva, llamándola "cola de adelante". Además de pacatos, confundidos.

Existen otras palabras que se consideran enormemente más ofensivas que no pienso reproducir aquí a menos que se me solicite.


----------



## QuienSea

Saludos!

Amigo Kalimeros, no es que yo use tanta terminología vulgar, pero si me interesa mucho las diferentes formas de decir esto y aquello. Así que, mientras no le esté mal, extiendo la solicitud solicitada para esos términos aun más vulgares para *culo*.  Muchas gracias!  Ah, y sus comentarios en su "post" estuvieron interesantes.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Si, igualmente pienso que todas serían vulgares dependiendo de las combinaciones que se hagan. es decir del contexto.
pero no hay duda de que de las cuatro presentadas al comienzo, "culo" es la más vulgar así solita.

Saludos
Rosa


----------



## bilbaina

Yo creo que definitivamente la mas normal y la que mas se usa es culo, y no creo que nadie en españa se sienta ofendido por la palabra culo.


----------



## magasiavet

a mi parecer la mas propia para cualquier situacion es "trasero",  siendo "pompis" como muchos dicen muy cursi y quizas en algunos sitio no la entiendan, "culo" es mas vulgar o cruda por decirlo de alguna manera, aca en Peru es una grosería. Nalgas suena como mas anatómico. o parte del cuerpo y es poco usado.


----------



## bilbaina

por supuesto en cada pais hay diferentes costumbres, asi que seria depende de en que lugar la querrias usar.


----------



## onlytime

Hola

En el DF, México, acabo de hacer una breve encuesta, y en realidad es muy representativa (acepto que en ciertos espacios somos medio mochos), así pues:

1. Pompis
2. Trasero
3. Nalgas
4. Culo


Se considera la palabra culo muy vulgar.


----------



## yuggoth

La más neutra,menos malsonante y usual,en la mayoría de los contextos,"trasero",en mi opinión.


----------



## Xerinola

Jellby said:


> "Nalgas" o "glúteo" son palabras formales o técnicas, se pueden usar sin miedo en cualquier ocasión, aunque a lo mejor tus amigos se ríen de ti por pedante.
> 
> "Trasero" y "pompis" son, creo, más cursis (sobre todo la segunda), se pueden usar en general con desconocidos, pero pueden causar más risa.
> 
> "Culo" es a la vez la más grosera y la más coloquial, muchas veces depende de la entonación o la intención. Depende de las familias, pero no creo que haya problemas por usarla en muchas, incluso donde no se usan otras palabras malsonantes. Además frases como "mueve el culo" o "te pesa el culo" suelen estar al orden del día en toda conversación coloquial.


 
De acuerdo con Jelby, no lo hubiera escrito mejor.

Saludos
X:


----------



## Aserolf

Por ser de México estoy de acuerdo con ONLYTIME:


onlytime said:


> Hola
> 
> En el DF, México, acabo de hacer una breve encuesta, y en realidad es muy representativa (acepto que en ciertos espacios somos medio mochos), así pues:
> 
> 1. Pompis
> 2. Trasero
> 3. Nalgas
> 4. Culo
> 
> 
> Se considera la palabra culo muy vulgar.


Pienso que depende del contexto, pero si la vas a usar para un público mexicano, no te aconsejo que uses culo, porque para la mayoría este es un término muy, pero muy vulgar.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Aserolf said:


> Por ser de México estoy de acuerdo con ONLYTIME:
> 
> Pienso que depende del contexto, pero si la vas a usar para un público mexicano, no te aconsejo que uses culo, porque para la mayoría este es un término muy, pero muy vulgar.


 
Así es, especialmente porque en México el principal significado de culo es ano no nalgas, por lo que no es recomendable andar hablando abiertamente del culo de los demás.


----------



## yuggoth

Janis Joplin said:


> Así es, especialmente porque en México el principal significado de culo es ano no nalgas, por lo que no es recomendable andar hablando *abiertamente* del culo de los demás.


Sí, sobre todo de esa forma


----------



## DEVALVER

DonManuel_CH said:


> Hola!
> Quisiera saber cuál de estas cuatro palabras es la menos vulgar, que se puede usar en la lengua cotidiana.
> 
> _culo, trasero, pompis y nalgas_
> 
> Disculpan si algunas suenan vulgar.
> 
> Manuel


 
En Perú  
menos vulgar es _nalgas_
despues es _pompis,trasero_ y por ultimo _culo _

_aca hasta en el colegio dicen: "te dare en las nalgas"_
_en cambio seria vulgar decir "te dare en el puto culo"_


----------



## mirx

DEVALVER said:


> En Perú
> menos vulgar es _nalgas_
> despues es _pompis,trasero_ y por ultimo _culo _
> 
> _aca hasta en el colegio dicen: "te dare en las nalgas"_
> _en cambio seria vulgar decir "te dare en el puto culo"_


 
mmm, ¿Y no sería igual de vulgar decir "te daré en las putas nalgas"?


----------



## DEVALVER

mirx said:


> mmm, ¿Y no sería igual de vulgar decir "te daré en las putas nalgas"?


 
no tanto... como decir  en "_el puto culo_"


----------



## Sopi 2000

*Pregunta Nueva*
*Hilos Unidos*​ 
He leído en muchos medios que usan esta palabra "cola" para referirse al trasero o culo, sobre todo para el de las mujeres en concursos o algo así. En mi país no se usa frecuentemente, pero quisiera saber en qué países lo utilizan con ese significado.


----------



## zuzkita

En España no, al menos en Andalucía. Además, ¡qué feo!. Aquí podría usarse en cambio para designar el pene, sobre todo en diminutivo, por ejemplo para los niños: la colita, el pajarito...

Había una canción de éstas del verano que decía: así, así, moviendo la cintura, así, así, meneando la colita....Era el culete entonces, ¿no? Aquí los chicos al bailarla meneaban otra cosita jaja.

Saludos


----------



## piraña utria

Sopi 2000 said:


> He leído en muchos medios que usan esta palabra "cola" para referirse al trasero o culo, sobre todo para el de las mujeres en concursos o algo así. En mi país no se usa frecuentemente, pero quisiera saber en qué países lo utilizan con ese significado.


 
Hola:

En gran parte de Colombia, precisamente evitando el uso de otras ya mencionadas que se tendrían por algo vulgares.

Saludos,


----------



## calientelatina

"Me gusta tu trasero"....


----------



## golías

En España, ya se ha dicho, _culo_ se considera parte del hablar normal y sin complejos. Todo lo demás son cursiladas. Es la herencia que nos dejó Don Camilo José Cela, que puso de moda las palabrotas. Ahora, _culo_ es de las menos malsonantes. Se las oye a todas horas y en boca de toda clase de gentes, incluso por televisión.

En mi opinión, semejante dictadura de lo natural y sin complejos entraña un empobrecimiento del lenguaje. El utilizar _culo_ por sistema nos priva de los matices que aporta _trasero_, mucho más apropiado cuando se quiere quiere evitar toda connotación sexual (aunque esta preocupación seguro que es producto de mis complejos), o _nalgas_, que sin ser tan malsonante como _culo_ tiene una connotación sexual acaso tan intensa. Incluso hay situaciones en las que lo más airoso es salir con un _donde la espalda pierde su digno nombre_.

Puede que mis apreciaciones sobre lo que connotan estas distintas palabras y expresiones sean discutibles. Una cosa está clara, sin embargo. Aunque diferentes sustantivos _denoten_ el mismo objeto, está claro que _connotan_ sentidos distintos. Privilegiar algún sentido por propio del hablar natural y sin complejos, y condenar otros por cursis, _es_ empobrecer el lenguaje.

Como todas las modas, pasará.


----------



## StryKeRneL

magasiavet said:


> a mi parecer la mas propia para cualquier situacion es "trasero",  siendo "pompis" como muchos dicen muy cursi y quizas en algunos sitio no la entiendan, "culo" es mas vulgar o cruda por decirlo de alguna manera, aca en Peru es una grosería. Nalgas suena como mas anatómico. o parte del cuerpo y es poco usado.



En Chile es así también.


----------



## TheChabon

Esta tira es para mí una sorpresa. En Argentina 'cola' es la palabra más delicada, tan inofensiva como si dijéramos 'mejilla' o 'naricita'. Uno la usa con un niño ('me caí y me golpeé la cola', 'si te portas mal te voy a dar un chas chas en la cola', etc.) o incluso para cantar loas anatómicas a una señorita de modo que suene tal vez audaz pero no grosero. Nunca se usaría 'culo' en esas situaciones acá.


----------



## jcr.meta

Lo ordeno de menor a mayor ofensividad de acuerdo con el uso de Uruguay:

1. Pompis (Suena raro, no lo usamos, tiene una connotación cursi.)
2. Nalgas (Suena a _anatomía_, lo usarían para hablar especificamente de las nalgas, y no del conjunto.)
3. Trasero (Se entendería como un uso cuidado, cauteloso.)
4. Culo (Es un vulgarismo.)

Lo que generalmente usamos es _cola_.

Espero que te sirva, saludos 

Jimena, de Uruguay.


----------



## ManPaisa

jcr.meta said:


> Lo ordeno de menor a mayor ofensividad de acuerdo con el uso de Uruguay:
> 
> 1. Pompis (Suena raro, no lo usamos, tiene una connotación cursi.)
> 2. Nalgas (Suena a _anatomía_, lo usarían para hablar especificamente de las nalgas, y no del conjunto.)
> 3. Trasero (Se entendería como un uso cuidado, cauteloso.)
> 4. Culo (Es un vulgarismo.)
> 
> Lo que generalmente usamos es _cola_.
> 
> Espero que te sirva, saludos
> 
> Jimena, de Uruguay.


 
Idéntico en Colombia.

_'Culo'_ no se dice sino en ambientes muuuuuuy coloquiales, sobre todo entre hombres.


----------



## StryKeRneL

Parece que en todo Sudamérica es igual.


----------



## emm1366

mirx said:


> mmm, ¿Y no sería igual de vulgar decir "te daré en las putas nalgas"?


  De acuerdo con esto.

También le decimos decentemente "hoyo" o "hueco" a esa zona y un poco más metafóricamente "el lugar donde nunca nos da el sol". Y más vulgarmente le decimos: El cagao (Cagado), el apachurrado, el asterisco, el peye, el pintao (Pintado) y les quedo debiendo el resto.


----------



## StryKeRneL

Pero ahí lo vulgar no es "nalgas", es "putas".


----------



## romanoff

Los campesinos de México, aún cuando pueden hablar en forma muy vulgar entre ellos, son extremadamente cuidadosos al hablar con otras personas. Ellos, en lugar de todos los términos ya mencionados, acostumbran decir "asentaderas" o "cola" al trasero, nalgas o glúteos y "culo" lo consideran vulgar, pues al igual que todo el país, dicha palabra significa "ano".


----------



## Pinairun

Por aquí, "posaderas" también se oye.

Y si no, "salva sea la parte" que vale para todo.

Un saludo


----------



## HUMBERT0

donde la espalda pierde su nombre 

por acá:
pompis (menos ofensivo) Pero se usa más con los niños, "las pompis de la nena", etc.
trasero
nalgas
cola
culo (más ofensivo)


----------



## Pimeria Alta

Yo estoy trabajando en un folleto sobre cinturones de seguridad y asientos de seguridad para niños. Hay una prueba para saber si ya pueden ajustarse el cinturón como los adultos, sin asientos especiales y me atoré para traducir 
"Have your child sit in a back seat with their *bottom* and back against the vehicle's seat back..."

_Este es mi primer intento:_

¿Su niño pasa la prueba de ajuste del cinturón de seguridad?
1. Haga que su niño se siente en el asiento trasero sentado hasta atrás con la espalda contra el respaldo del asiento trasero del vehículo. ¿Se doblan las rodillas del niño en la orilla del asiento? Si las puede doblar, continúe. Si no, el niño debe permanecer utilizando un asiento elevador.
Suplico comentarios y sugerencias por favor. Mi región es el sur de Arizona, frontera con el estado de Sonora, México. Acá, a diferencia de España, culo es una palabrota, y el resto de eufemismos me parecen poco serios como para utilizarlos en este folleto (¡y se van a imprimir miles!). Nalgas tambien suena fuerte por acá. Creo que me inclino por glúteos.


----------



## flljob

Siente a su niño en el asiento trasero, con la espalda bien pegada al respaldo. 
No hay ninguna necesidad de decir nalgas, trasero ni pompis.


----------



## Masuas

Definitivamente  trasero ( la parte de atrás).


----------



## Alma Shofner

flljob said:


> Siente a su niño en el asiento trasero, con la espalda bien pegada al respaldo.
> No hay ninguna necesidad de decir nalgas, trasero ni pompis.



De acuerdo con flljob. Al menos que las personas a quienes va dirigido el folleto no sepan cómo sentar a un niño, entonces si hay que describir todas las partes del cuerpo involucradas en el acto de sentar a alguien.



> ¿Quiere saber si su niño pasa la prueba de ajuste del cinturón de seguridad?
> 1. Siéntelo en el asiento trasero con la espalda recargada en el respaldo del asiento trasero del vehículo. ¿Se le doblan las rodillas al niño en la orilla del asiento? Si las puede doblar, continúe. Si no, el niño debe permanecer utilizando un asiento elevador.



Aquí tienes otra posible versión. Yo soy de Sonora y eso de describir que parte del cuerpo está tocando la base del asiento suena raro.

Saludos


----------



## Pimeria Alta

De acuerdo con todos. Muchas gracias por las sugerencias. Me siento más confiada de mandarlo a imprimir así.
Pimeria Alta


----------



## Popescu

Pues en España, desde me duele el culo, aparta tu culo de mi vista, culo veo culo quiero..... no se ofendan......vamos se llama así esa parte del cuerpo humano, ....que los americanos sean tan pudorosos...es una palabra como otra cualquiera, me recuerda al verbo "coger"...


----------



## Janis Joplin

Popescu said:


> Pues en España, desde me duele el culo, aparta tu culo de mi vista, culo veo culo quiero..... no se ofendan......vamos se llama así esa parte del cuerpo humano, ....que los americanos sean tan pudorosos...es una palabra como otra cualquiera, me recuerda al verbo "coger"...



No es pudor, al menos en México, culo no es sinónimo de nalgas o glúteos sino de ano.

Claro que ano es una parte del cuerpo pero no quiero verme en la necesidad de decir *aparta tu culo de mi vista*


----------



## Södertjej

Pimeria Alta said:


> Acá, a diferencia de España, culo es una palabrota, y el resto de eufemismos me parecen poco serios como para utilizarlos en este folleto (¡y se van a imprimir miles!).


En España no verás la palabra culo en ningún folleto. Salvo quizá en un catálogo de películas porno. Es una palabra coloquial, pero no aceptable en entornos profesionales.


----------



## Masuas

No es que seamos tan " pudorosos", mi estimado Popescu, pero tratandose de un lenguaje tan variado como el nuestro, pues, nos regocijamos en ejercer un tantito de pundonor al parlotear de ciertas cosas, no es mas que un ejercicio de vocabularios.


----------



## XiaoRoel

De acuerdo con Popescu. Culo es etimológica y tradicionalmente la palabra para nombrar essa parte del cuerpo. En España el ano es el "ojo del culo" o el "ojete". El eufemismo es un producto de morales pacatas e hipócritas que, a día de hoy, a mí me parecen ridículas. Las cosas tienen nombre, y cuando este es antiguo y etimológicamente correcto, no veo motivos para no usarlo.


----------



## Calambur

XiaoRoel said:


> Culo es etimológica y tradicionalmente la palabra para nombrar essa parte del cuerpo. En España el ano es el "ojo del culo" o el "ojete".





> _No se espantarán de que el culo sea tan desgraciado los que supieren que todas las cosas aventajadas en nobleza y virtud, corren esta fortuna de ser despreciadas de ella, y él en particular por tener más imperio y veneración que los demás miembros del cuerpo; mirado bien es el más perfecto y bien colocado dél, y más favorecido de la naturaleza, pues su forma es circular, como la esfera, y dividido en un diámetro o zodíaco como ella. Su sitio es en medio como el del sol; su tacto es blando: tiene un solo ojo, por lo cual algunos le han querido llamar tuerto, y si bien miramos, por esto debe ser alabado, pues se parece a los cíclopes, que tenían un solo ojo y descendían de los dioses del ver._


El resto del texto de "Gracias y desgracias del ojo del culo", aquí. Un verdadero maestro, Quevedo.


----------



## Södertjej

XiaoRoel said:


> Culo es etimológica y tradicionalmente la palabra para nombrar essa parte del cuerpo. En España el ano es el "ojo del culo" o el "ojete". El eufemismo es un producto de morales pacatas e hipócritas que, a día de hoy, a mí me parecen ridículas.


No sé qué tiene de pacato e hipócrita que haya diferentes registros para una misma parte anatómica y que según la situación y el contexto se elija una u otra.


XiaoRoel said:


> Las cosas tienen nombre, y cuando este es antiguo y etimológicamente correcto, no veo motivos para no usarlo.


En realidad hay ciertas cosas que tienen varios nombres, sobre todo las partes anatómicas relacionadas con el atractivo sexual. Sin duda no es uniforme el concepto de vulgar para todo el mundo, pero cuando hablamos de un contexto profesional, un folleto comercial, una visita médica, resulta evidente que hay palabras más idóneas que otras y empeñarse en usar las consideradas menos elegantes no es más fetén y auténtico. Es una mera opción personal de algunos que muchos otros, nada pacatos ni hipócritas pero conscientes de lo apropiado en cada momento, pueden encontrar totalmente fuera de lugar. Por supuesto uno es libre de usar esos registros más coloquiales o vulgares cuando y donde lo desee, pero pretender que a los demás les parezca lo correcto no tiene ningún sentido.

Y eso es aplicable al otro extremo. Poner en un texto serio palabras como "pompis" o "culete" sería igual de improcedente por ñoño.


----------



## Namarne

flljob said:


> Siente a su niño en el asiento trasero, con la espalda bien pegada al respaldo.
> No hay ninguna necesidad de decir nalgas, trasero ni pompis.


De acuerdo con esta versión. Un texto siempre tiene contexto. Lo recomendable es que uno y otro se adecúen.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Evidentemente, en contextos profesionales, sobre todo los relacionados con la Medicina, y por claridad se habla de nalgas (derecha e izquierda) de ano y de esfínter. Pero en el habla cotidiana y en textos literarios (_vd. supra_) no veo por qué usar ñoñeces varias.


----------



## Södertjej

XiaoRoel said:


> Evidentemente, en contextos profesionales, sobre todo los relacionados con la Medicina, y por claridad se habla de nalgas (derecha e izquierda) de ano y de esfínter. Pero en el habla cotidiana y en textos literarios (_vd. supra_) no veo por qué usar ñoñeces varias.


El habla cotidiana también incluye moverse en entornos más formales en ciertos trabajos, no todo es un cafecito en la máquina con el de contabilidad, ni cavar zanjas para Iberdrola parando cada vez que pasa una niña buenorra para soltarle cualquier ordinariez. En textos publicitarios, como el que nos ocupa, no suele verse culo precisamente porque no se considera una palabra adecuada para contextos más formales.

Llamar pacato a alguien porque diga trasero en vez de culo me parece algo absolutamente infundado, más bien creo que se trata de usos establecidos en entornos quizá diferentes a los tuyos, en los que lo que tú llamas ñoñería, para ellos sea normal y lo que para ti sea normal para ellos no. Sin pacaterías de por medio.


----------



## Namarne

XiaoRoel said:


> Evidentemente, en contextos profesionales, sobre todo los relacionados con la Medicina, y por claridad se habla de nalgas (derecha e izquierda) de ano y de esfínter. Pero en el habla cotidiana y en textos literarios (_vd. supra_) no veo por qué usar ñoñeces varias.


Totalmente de acuerdo, es como si en el contexto de un foro de idiomas alguien utilizara términos de descalificación. Como si sólo merecieran respeto los profesionales.


----------



## Cloe Garcia

Culo es vulgar.
Pompis muy cursilón.
Nalgas igualmente cursi.
Cola? jamás lo he escuchado para culo. pero sí para la cola de delante (con perdón!)

Trasero supercorrecto.


----------



## El peruano

Södertjej said:


> El habla cotidiana también incluye moverse en entornos más formales en ciertos trabajos, no todo es un cafecito en la máquina con el de contabilidad, ni cavar zanjas para Iberdrola parando cada vez que pasa una niña buenorra para soltarle cualquier ordinariez. En textos publicitarios, como el que nos ocupa, no suele verse culo precisamente porque no se considera una palabra adecuada para contextos más formales.
> 
> Llamar pacato a alguien porque diga trasero en vez de culo me parece algo absolutamente infundado, más bien creo que se trata de usos establecidos en entornos quizá diferentes a los tuyos, en los que lo que tú llamas ñoñería, para ellos sea normal y lo que para ti sea normal para ellos no. Sin pacaterías de por medio.


 
Aplaudo tu opinión !

En realidad hay que respetar las diferencias.


----------



## Calambur

Perdón, el hilo es tan largo que me perdí un poco y no advertí que se hacía hincapié en avisos publicitarios.
He aquí una noticia muy interesante, que da cuenta de quiénes han sido los ganadores del concurso nacional "Top Culos" (apareció en Terra Noticias / Gente y Cultura).


----------



## Södertjej

Efectivamente hubo un concurso patrocinado por una marca de ropa interior. Sin embargo esa misma compañía no usa la palabra culo en los anuncios de sus productos.


----------



## juan89

Cloe Garcia said:


> Culo es vulgar.
> Pompis muy cursilón.
> Nalgas igualmente cursi.
> Cola? jamás lo he escuchado para culo. pero sí para la cola de delante (con perdón!)
> 
> Trasero supercorrecto.



Perdonada 

Me parece que cola es un término sudamericano (al menos en Colombia se lo oye muy frecuentemente; lo usan especialmente los niños al comunicarse con adultos - cuestión de respeto imagino.)


----------



## El peruano

Pero si el asunto es serio, porque no usar la palabra "glúteos" ....

y que se acabe con esto, pues si vemos bien, tenemos un extenso repertorio para esa región tan interesante .....


----------



## ManPaisa

El peruano said:


> Pero si el asunto es serio, porque no usar la palabra "glúteos" ....



Porque sería como decir _bíceps _por _antebrazo_.  Los _glúteos _son músculos, no la totalidad del trasero.


----------



## El peruano

entonces        NALGAS


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Porque sería como decir _bíceps _por _antebrazo_.  Los _glúteos _son músculos, no la totalidad del trasero.



¿Ni por sinécdoque?

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> ¿Ni por sinécdoque?


Por supuesto que sí, pero es que cuando hablamos del brazo o del culo, normalmente no lo hacemos con esa elegancia literaria.  O por lo menos, no yo.


----------



## flljob

Las sinécdoques y las metáforas son abundantísimas incluso en el habla más vulgar.
(Demostrado por Lakoff, G., y Johnson, M. _Metáforas de la vida cotidiana_. Editorial Cátedra)

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Las sinécdoques y las metáforas son abundantísimas incluso en el habla más vulgar.
> (Demostrado por Lakoff, G., y Johnson, M. _Metáforas de la vida cotidiana_. Editorial Cátedra)
> 
> Saludos



Seguramente en tu entorno y en el de Messrs. Lakoff y Johnson sí se refieran al _brazo _como _bíceps_.


----------



## Calambur

Haya paz... ¡que la calma no se pierda! Aquí les dejo un textito delicioso:

"_A mi hermana, dijo mi tío Toby, puede que no le acomode dejar a un hombre que se le aproxime tanto a su ****._ Esto es una aposiopesis. Quitemos los asteriscos y escribamos _trasero._ Esto resultaría impúdico. Borremos, pues _trasero_ y escribamos _camino cubierto_.Así será una metáfora_."_ (Laurence Sterne)


----------



## Janis Joplin

En el habla vulgar puede usarse para adecentarla.

_"Pedro dice que es muy bueno jugando al fútbol, ¡pero creo que es puro pájaro nalgón*!"_

_"Pedro dice que es muy bueno jugando al fútbol, ¡pero creo que es un ave canora de región glútea prominente.!"_

* Expresión usada en México para las personas que no son lo que aparentan o dicen ser.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Lo de los asteriscos para hacer notar la la _aposiopesis_ (al fin y al cabo una _elipsis_) es algo moderno. Todo esto en términos retóricos tiene su motivación en lo _aptum_ con respecto a la opinión del público. Pero parece que, al menos en la literatura, la opinión sobre lo _aptum_ del público ya no es lo que era.


----------



## Janis Joplin

XiaoRoel said:


> Lo de los asteriscos para hacer notar la la _aposiopesis_ (al fin y al cabo una _elipsis_) es algo moderno. Todo esto en términos retóricos tiene su motivación en lo _aptum_ con respecto a la opinión del público. Pero parece que, al menos en la literatura, la opinión sobre lo _aptum_ del público ya no es lo que era.



 Quisiera tener tus conocimientos pero he de haber faltado a la clase en donde el maestro explicó ese tema 

Nada más dime si lo que hice puedo seguir haciéndolo o no.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Nada más dime si lo que hice puedo seguir haciéndolo o no.


No me refería a tu asterisco para remitir a una nota explicativa, uso muy clásico en español, sino a los asteriscos del texto de Sterne que nos ofreció Calambur. Y no hay motivo tampoco en este caso para no usarlos, ya que es algo comúnmente aceptado en la actualidad.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Gracias a los dos y especialmente a XiaoRoel por no referirse a "mi asterisco", ¡ja ja já!


----------



## mirx

Janis Joplin said:


> Gracias a los dos y especialmente a XiaoRoel por no referirse a "mi asterisco", ¡ja ja já!


 
Otro nombre también metafórico.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Dónde está la metáfora?


----------



## mirx

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Dónde está la metáfora?


 
Imagino que en la O.


----------



## Janis Joplin

XiaoRoel said:


> ¿Dónde está la metáfora?



En México le decimos asterisco al culo.


----------



## mirx

Janis Joplin said:


> En México le decimos asterisco al culo.


 
Al culo con el significado mexicano, no con el que se le da en otros sitios.


----------



## XiaoRoel

No lo sabía. Evidentemente, me refería al signo ortográfico. Muy divertida la confusión.


----------



## Calambur

mirx said:


> Al culo con el significado mexicano, no con el que se le da en otros sitios.


Entendí que hubo una confusión, pero ¿cuál es el significado mexicano? ¿Y el de otros sitios...? 
Por favor, no me hagan releer todo el hilo para averiguarlo, al menos explíquenme el significado mexicano. 
Para mí, culo es lo que dice el santo DRAE.


----------



## mirx

Calambur said:


> Entendí que hubo una confusión, pero ¿cuál es el significado mexicano? ¿Y el de otros sitios...?
> Por favor, no me hagan releer todo el hilo para averiguarlo, al menos explíquenme el significado mexicano.
> Para mí, culo es lo que dice el santo DRAE.


 
Pues eso, para nosotros también. Sólo que (casi) exclusivamente la entrada tres.


----------



## Pola_de_Kennedy

mm, creo que trasero es la menos vulgar, ya que acá en Chile, la palabra culo es una palabra soez, vulgar , de uso peyorativo.


----------



## Calambur

mirx said:


> Pues eso, para nosotros también. Sólo que (casi) exclusivamente la entrada tres.


Gracias, Mirx. Esa asociación la había hecho (pero pensé que me estaba perdiendo algo).


----------



## Pinairun

mirx said:


> Pues eso, para nosotros también. Sólo que (casi) exclusivamente la entrada tres.


 

Por aquí eso se llama "ojo del c***" y, más coloquial, "ojete".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también es ojete, y alguien que es muy "mala onda" también lo es.


----------



## ManPaisa

mirx said:


> Pues eso, para nosotros también. Sólo que (casi) exclusivamente la *entrada tres*.


  ¿*Salida dos*?
(También nosotros usamos el término "*")



> *Pinairun*: Por aquí eso se llama "ojo del c***" y, más coloquial, "ojete".


También conocemos esos términos, pero para nosotros el significado de _cul*_ es fiel a lo que dice el Santo DRAE: 


> *culo**.* (Del lat. _culus_).
> * 1.     * m. Conjunto de las dos nalgas.
> * 2.     * m. En algunos animales, zona carnosa que rodea el ano.
> * 3.     * m. *ano.*


Y es la tercera definición la que nos "impide" usar el término con soltura (ejem), por lo menos en la mayoría de los contextos sociales.


----------



## el_novato

Pues que culos.

Con respecto a la pregunta original (#1), en esta zona geográfica  puedes usar "trasero" o "nalgas" sin temor a nada.

Ya fuera de la pregunta original:

Por allí mencionaron la palabra "cola". He estado en el sur y en el norte de México, y ambas zonas he escuchado la palabra "cola" para referise al "trasero" a "las nalgas".  Alguien mencionó "pajarito" y "colita", aquí también se usa "colita" para el trasero de los niños. También se dice "coliflor" ó "coliflower (coliflauer)".

La que ya casi no he escuchado es "rabo". Otras son "sentaderas", también dijeron "en donde la espalda pierde el nombre" & "donde no pega el sol". También se usan esas dos en algunas partes de México.

Mencionaron que "pompis" es cursi, pero la que si se me hace por demás cursi es "bubis (senos)", esa si que se voló la barda el que se le ocurrió esa cursilada. Es una culada esa palabra.

Y palabras alternativas como "ojete" hay bastantes por acá: chimuelo, anillo, quinto, quintirrín, anófeles, ojo e nopo, ojo de payaso, tira pedos, chicloso, chiquito, damián, rompo, etc., etc. Si los mexicanos hacen fiesta de la desgracia, imagínense lo que harán de "su"culo, asi que hay muchas palabras alternativas.

orto (lo he visto en páginas argentinas)


Estuvo interesante este tema, aprendiéndome y divirtiéndome entre tantos traseros.




Janis Joplin said:


> ... por lo que no es recomendable andar hablando abiertamente del culo de los demás.


 ¿Y en secreto? lol




zuzkita said:


> Era el culete entonces


Esta palabra se me hizo graciosa. El culete, mueve el culete, muevan el culete.




DEVALVER said:


> _aca hasta en el colegio dicen: "te dare en las nalgas"_
> _en cambio seria vulgar decir "te dare en el puto culo"_


Lo de puto culo se escucha como que es del dominio público.




Janis Joplin said:


> Claro que ano es una parte del cuerpo pero no quiero verme en la necesidad de decir *aparta tu culo de mi vista*


Depende quien sea la dueña




Calambur said:


> Esto resultaría impúdico. Borremos, pues _trasero_ y escribamos _camino cubierto_.Así será una metáfora_."_ (Laurence Sterne)


¿Cubierto de qué?




ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá también es ojete, y alguien que es muy "mala onda" también lo es.



Cuando alguien es ojete, es sinónimo de que es culo, como dice Toño, "mala onda".



Saludos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Más bien un culero, por acá. Un culo es un miedoso.

- No seas culo y tírate del bungee.
- No seas culero y préstame dinero.


----------



## AnyTdf

En Argentina se usa "cola" para no ser grosero.
Es más, se habla de "las mejores colas del verano" en TV, radio, revistas... etc 
Se eligen en las playas las chicas "con la mejor cola"... etc
Y como bien dicen muchos en el foro, en España ocurre lo mismo con "culo" que allí no suena grosero...Saludos


----------



## lauritaec

yuggoth said:


> La más neutra,menos malsonante y usual,en la mayoría de los contextos,"trasero",en mi opinión.



Estoy de acuerdo con "trasero" como la más neutra. Aunque leyendo los comentarios de este hilo, pareciera como que culo es el más común en la mayoría de los países hispanohablantes. Sin embargo, no creo que en todos los países tenga el mismo registro.
Cuando vivía en Argentina la oía bastante, pero casi siempre en un contexto un poco vulgar.


----------



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Intento aprovechar este hilo para hacer mi pregunta. Me interesaría saber dónde exactamente se utiliza el término _cola_ para referirse al trasero, al culo, a las nalgas. Según el DRAE se usa solo en Argentina (esto lo sé, lo tengo muy claro), Uruguay y Colombia.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

Creo que se podría añadir Venezuela a la lista de países donde 'cola' designa las posaderas. Habría que esperar a que alguien confirme, eso sí.

Por influjo del habla colombiana, no resulta tan extraño oír hablar de 'colas' (sobre todo por unos conocidos pantalones femeninos llamados 'jeans levantacolas', de manufactura colombiana). En Costa Rica, se usa muy poco y cuando se hace es principalmente en tono festivo o como eufemismo humorístico (la cola parada, levantar la cola).

Los términos usuales en Costa Rica son: culo (malsonante), nalgas, rabo, fondillo, seserete.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

blasita said:


> Uruguay


Sí, señora, así es. En conversaciones "de hombres", las mujeres tienen buen culo. Entre hombres y mujeres, si no son amantes o algo así, un adonis o una venus tienen buena cola. Y en conversaciones entre mujeres no sé decirte por obvias razones, pero me imagino que ocurrirá lo mismo que entre los hombres: la lengua se afloja. 
Saludos


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Swift.

Gracias, Adolfo. Especialmente por la estupenda explicación.

Un saludo a ambos.

El tema es que un colega colombiano me ha comentado que no usa _cola_ en este sentido y me pregunto si es que puede ser un uso regional o personal (como pasa muchas veces en España). También me gustaría saber si es un término común en todo México (parece que sí), y si se usa en otros países no citados en este hilo.


----------



## jorgema

Hola, Blasita.
Si bien es posible que no se *use *el término cola con ese sentido más que en un reducido número de países, lo cierto es que actualmente debido a la TV y otras formas de comunicación mucha gente de otros lados lo conoce. Sin ir muy lejos, aquí en la televisión latina de EEUU en un programa sabatino de un conocidísimo animador chileno se emplea, y hasta hay un segmento dentro del programa para elegir a la "Miss Colita".


----------



## swift

Jorge, diste con una característica muy interesante: en Costa Rica 'cola' suena más a español de televisión que a otra cosa, aunque -como mencionaba antes- se ha vuelto un término cada vez más familiar por la influencia colombiana.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Jorgema. Un saludo.


----------



## aprendiendo argento

En unos países se le dice: _rabo_.
En España _rabo _es _pija_.


----------



## Nipnip

jorgema said:


> Sin ir muy lejos, aquí en la televisión latina de EEUU en un programa sabatino de un conocidísimo animador chileno se emplea, y hasta hay un segmento dentro del programa para elegir a la "*Miss Colita*".


En México así es. La cola se usa nada más con los niños. Recuerdo que hace muchos años pasaban un comercial de Vermox: _si sientes que te pica la colita, tienes lombrices, tienes lombrices.
_Entre adultos se usa con un aire de desenfado pero nunca con alusión sexual. ¡Mueve tu cola de aquí!

"Culo"  siempre ha sido usado pero con sentido sexual, he oído sobre todo en los hombres jóvenes referirse a las mujeres como "culos", quedando implícito su atractivo sexual. _En el metro venía sentado junto a un culito, que para qué te cuento.

_Como muchas palabras en México, esta también ya es comodín, puede significar cobarde, feo, trasero, ano, mujer (en un sentido sexual), pusilánime.


----------



## blasita

aprendiendo argento said:


> En España _rabo _es _pija_.


Hola, Aprendiendo Argento. No, _pija_ en España no es sinónimo de _rabo_ sino de: pijo/a: primera definición._ Rabo_ sí se puede entender como _pene_, al igual que _cola_. Pero, vamos, que no tiene nada que ver con el _trasero_.

Muchas gracias por tu aporte, Nipnip. A mí ya me quita las dudas que tenía sobre el uso en México.

Un saludo.


----------



## andres65

En España, el vocablo "culo" no es vulgar, a tal extremo que se utiliza en artículos de revistas y periódicos, aunque suene irreverente en los países hispanoamericanos:
*Esta es la condena por enseñar el culo en Eurovisión
La moda de enseñar el culo en lugares públicos conquista las redes sociales*
¿Por qué tenemos el culo redondo?
Adiós al culo de Kim Kardashian: se operará 7 veces para acabar con él
*Pegar a un niño en el culo puede provocarle conductas antisociales, según un estudio*

En Venezuela, si bien es voz malsonante, se utiliza en diversas expresiones en el habla coloquial: a) Si no sabes cómo resolver un problema, tarea, trabajo o asignación, dices que estás "vuelto un culo"; b) Si quieres evitar o evadir a una persona, dices que "le estoy sacando el culo"; c) Si fuiste al concierto de tu artista favorito, y había un montón de gente, dices que "había un coge-culo". También en Venezuela se usa, al igual que en México, con la acepción de "mujer joven y atractiva", aunque en forma diminutiva: un "culito".

A diferencia de otros países hispanoamericanos, y aparte de una canción que "pegó" hace ya bastantes años una cantante venezolana de nombre Nancy Ramos, "A mover la colita", en Venezuela no se utiliza el término "cola" como sinónimo de "nalgas", y más bien suena cursi. De hecho, la acción que en otros países se conoce como "hacer autostop", "hacer dedo", "pedir aventón", etc. en Venezuela es "pedir (la) cola". Y si una persona no dispone de vehículo, le pregunta con toda seriedad a otra que sí tiene vehículo: ¿me puedes dar la cola?, lo cual causa bastante gracia e hilaridad en otros países de habla hispana. Según parece, la expresión se originó en la época en que la gente utilizaba el caballo para transportarse de un lado a otro, y entonces el que no disponía de caballo propio viajaba detrás del jinete, es decir, en la "cola" del caballo.

El vocablo típicamente venezolano, ya casi en desuso, y con carácter eufemístico, es "fondillo" o "fundillo". Es mencionado en una versión no censurada de un célebre tema musical, "Maria Antonia", de un artista venezolano de música folclórica de nombre Gualberto Ibarreto, que incluía un verso que decía: "María Antonia es una mujer que no vale tres cuartillos (cuartillo = antigua moneda de Bs. 0,125, también denominada "locha"), porque le hiede el fundillo a sancocho de jurel". También se ha utilizado "rabo" con la acepción de nalgas, aunque ya es voz coloquial en desuso y suena más bien chabacana.

Los demás términos como "nalgas" se usan en un contexto más formal y eufemístico. "Trasero" ya suena incluso cursi. "Pompi" es más coloquial aunque también eufemístico. "Glúteos" lo utilizan profesores de gimnasia o "fitness".

*Lo sentimos mucho pero enlaces a sitios de video no están permitidos. Muchas gracias por su comprensión. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).*


----------



## andres65

[B said:
			
		

> Lo sentimos mucho pero enlaces a sitios de video no están permitidos. Muchas gracias por su comprensión. Ayutuxtepeque (Moderador).[/B]



Disculpen, no volverá a suceder.


----------

